# What companies have power tools not made in China?



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

I have only been on this site a few days but every affordable tool I want to buy is made in China. These tool manufacturers all have 40% of its buyers making complaints of shoddy quality everywhere I look. Can someone point me in the right direction to get tools made in any other country other than China? I'm sure US made is rare but there has to be other countries that have pride in their workmanship with better pay and working conditions. I am looking to get a drill press, band saw, router, table saw, sander, dust collector, and a full assortment of hand tools (pretty much everything) - any ideas? Thanks

ps. I don't mind buying used but I am a noob and can't tell the difference if I am being scammed.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

If you are looking for power tools, good luck. There is almost nothing for the hobbyist or even light contracting/commercial that is made in the US any more-most are made in China, but also other parts of southeast Asia and some in Mexico. There are a few European brands that manufacture in Germany, though those tend to be higher priced (and higher quality) than the more mainstream/big box tools. Those include brands like Festool, Metabo and Fein and I'm not sure if they meet your definition of affordable or not.

There are a few DeWalt tools being assembled in the US, but you'll have to look at the package to see which ones or try to find what you want on the list here.

Used is a good route, just do your research as to what to look for and take your time going over a used tool to make sure it is in working order. Wouldn't be too hard to come up with a checklist to take with you to make sure you don't forget anything.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure going to find any woodworking tools not made in China today unless go back to 1960's-1970's and maybe 1980's era tools whether US or foreign brand.

Have not looked in couple years but had a Chinese web site that listed most popular woodworking brands for US and European markets. May not see exact brand names today but it is all about how many units fit into a container.

http://www.made-in-china.com/products-search/hot-china-products/Woodworking_Tool.html

Think big problems from buyers comes from lack of spare parts or long waits, and poorly trained customer service. Some tool vendors here good about spare parts and some not so good.

So if looking for new, try and read service manual before buying and check user reviews on line. Check out You-Tube videos for a particular tool interested in. Magazine reviews almost worthless.

If buying used have to educate yourself or bring along someone that knows more than you. Never buy a tool you did not hear run or with parts missing.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Woodpecker tools are made in the USA. http://www.woodpeck.com/aboutus.html

Robust wood lathes and accessories. http://www.turnrobust.com/


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Chinese doesn't mean shoddy, unless you think iPhone construction is shoddy. it depends on the brand and their QC measures. There are some dang good things made in China.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Festool, Fein, Felder…

Bring money.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

You won't find many new. I would go to craigslist if you want to buy quality American power tools on a budget. They won't be super cheap, but they are there to be had.

If you are new at this, I'd like to give you a few pointers that hopefully other LJ's agree with. This may help cover some more questions of yours.

1. It sounds like you have a budget of some sort, like 99% of us. You should pick projects to build and buy the tools you need as you work through specific projects. For instance, you might not need a bandsaw for a little while. If you go out and try to buy all the tools that you listed right now, you will be in the hole $3000 to $4000 if you're LUCKY. My guess is that you don't have that kind of cash on hand, so I would suggest slowly accruing tools as you need them. $200 here, $400 there, $50 here, $800 there, over a long period of time. If you are wondering, the tool order naturally runs at least close to this order:

1. tablesaw
2. planer
3. jointer
4. dust collector
5. router
6. drill press
7. bandsaw
8. drum sander
9. etc

Also, there will be hand tools and handheld power tools in that mix. Hopefully that is a relatively decent representation of what most feel like is a good progression through purchasing large power tools. In the end though, like I said, pick a project and figure out what you can make due with. Slowly accruing tools helps to teach you about how to work on tools and identify good tools, decide what tools you actually need, and in the end is insurance should you decide that you don't really like this woodworking thing.

2. About Made in China tools - you'll probably find that there are lots of warm-blooded Americans on this site, myself included. We would all love to have shops full of channel-locks, Walker Turner saws, and Lie Nielsen planes. The issue is that it is expensive and nearly impossible to fill a shop entirely with American tools. So, you have to take what you can get and move on. I buy American when I have the chance, but I am not going to refuse a good deal on a tool that is well made just because it isn't American made. We all have to assess tools based on quality. Often, country of origin has a lot to do with quality, but not always. I own a taiwanese planer that is very high quality. So in the end, be wary of import tools, but if you have any sort of monetary budget, you are going to have to buy import tools at some point. Plenty of them work just fine, and often they are what we can afford.

3. Being scammed on used tools - Post a forum topic before you go to look at used tools on craigslist. Say "Hey what should I look for in a used tablesaw?" You'll get lots of responses that will help you feel more prepared to look at what you are buying. There are lots of old forums on this topic to sort thru as well.

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> Chinese doesn t mean shoddy, unless you think iPhone construction is shoddy. it depends on the brand and their QC measures. There are some dang good things made in China.
> 
> - CharlesA


Couldn't agree more. Poor quality is a decision made by the company making the product not the country of origin.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

In my lifetime "made in Japan" has gone from being a joke to being a symbol of quality.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*Chinese doesn't mean shoddy, unless you think iPhone construction is shoddy. it depends on the brand and their QC measures. There are some dang good things made in China.*

Along with the iPhone, I've also seen some extremely high-quality Chinese-made bicycle parts. I agree, it's what the purchaser wants to pay…

Cessna was even building a light sport aircraft in China, the Skycatcher.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

General tools had some tools made in Canada, now its General International. Looked at there Drill press made in Canada, $2000.00, same press made in China under $400.00. Quality difference not that different for that price difference. Did buy the Laguna jointer, Italian but still made in China? Hey my Band saw and Table saw still made in the U.S.A. good old Delta !


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

WW is right about 1960's-70's and 80's being the last time good American tools were produced.

Stay on this site and ask questions about the older tools. You should be able to glean some information on whether a used tool is good or not. If you are mechanicaly inclined, and know someone working as a machinist, you are home free on making an old tool like new again.
Try going to swap meets and looking at the old tools some people have. You would be surprised at what you can find dirt cheap if you know what you are looking for.
Just 2 weeks ago I finally went to a swap meet, and found a guy that had a couple of 505 Rockwell sanders. In 1981-82, the prices were near $200 each. He had one at $20, and the other was $30. The twenty dollar one didn't have a cord, so I asked to test the one for $30. The bearings were a little stiff at the start, but it reved up pretty fast, and felt smooth when under full rpm. 
Well, my "cheeep" self said to the vendor, "The bearings are no good. I'll give you $20." Well, he still has it. The sander is worth twice what he was asking, but I tried to get him to accept my price, and he shook it off. 
Next week end, I'll eat some crow pie and give him the $30 for the sander. 
The tools are out there and if you know the right people, you can repair them for a few bucks. 
What I see here and other sites I belong to, when a tool's bearings go bad, most people will go to the dealer they got the tool from, and pay up to 40 bucks for bearings, or more to have the dealer make the repair for what the tool originally cost in some cases. If the problem is just bearings, for under $15 you can repair your tool yourself by getting the bearingss from a bearing house or online.

I've been looking for a Rockwell/Porter Cable 360 belt sander working or not. I need the armature. ......Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Several DeWalt products are made in Italy. I've had
Dewalt routers and a sliding miter saw from there.

Makita and Hitachi still make some products in Japan. 
Portable planers for example.

Bosch still makes sanders in Germany and/or Switzerland. 
Probably other stuff too.

You can get band saws and table saws from Europe
but they are generally larger, fancier models than
basic American style ones made in Asia now so
the prices will be higher. I've owned many 
European machines I got used.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been committed to not buying "Made in China" products for about the last 18 months. This is not a decision based on quality, as others have pointed out, there are some excellent products that are "made in china". Rather, I can't justify contributing towards the economy of a country that is not a democracy and that also could be a significant threat to world peace. 
After 18 months of consciously trying to not buy "made in china" here's what I've found:
-it is possible to find most tools that are not made in China or Taiwan, you just need time and sometimes deep pockets.
-Dewalt makes a lot of their tools in Mexico
-most handtools have excellent made in N. America equivalents, eg. Lie-Nielson, Veritas, Woodpeckers, Bridge City
-machinery is extremely difficult to get!!! I spent months looking for somewhere that still manufactures a jointer that is not made it either China or Taiwan…couldn't find anything that is new and affordable. That said, Minimax, Felder and Hammer all manufacture amazing machines that are not made in China and are top of the line quality. 
-there are a number of companies in Canada that sell refurbished older machinery, I'm sure there are many USA equivalents. I ended up buying a refurbished older 12" Minimax jointer for a reasonable price, it is excellent and should last me a lifetime.
-not buying "Made in China" usually means not running out to your local big box store, it usually takes a bit of time and research.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Manitario,

Given your criteria, why not "made in Taiwan"?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

> Manitario,
> 
> Given your criteria, why not "made in Taiwan"?
> 
> - CharlesA


Taiwan retains a semblance of independence from China, although not officially, in fact a unilateral declaration of independence by Taiwan is one of the "criteria" by which mainland China has stated it would use to immediately declare war. It is complicated; Taiwan does in fact have separate democratic elections, and maintains that they are the legitimate government of China, however, I think in reality Taiwan is closer to being a semi-autonomous state rather than a separate country.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That's puzzling reasoning to me-Taiwan is a (weak) rival of the PRC. Why would purchasing things made in Taiwan somehow contribute to the PRC's influence on the world?


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Laguna and Hammer both make at least some of their models in Europe. That's probably the best your going to get in this day and age. I don't even think the made in the US Delta and Powermatic stuff is more than assembled here anymore with all the raw parts made over seas. I wonder how much of the made outside China stuff still has tons of Chinese parts in them. A manufacturer would really have to go out of there way not to end up with at least some parts from that part of the world in their products.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

All of what you have listed that you're interested in acquiring can be had in good used condition from a number of different places. This is exactly how I have procured over half of both the heavy machinery and portable power tools I have. Nearly all of the heavy stuff is made in the USA, over 70% of the portable tools are made in the USA.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Seems to me if you're a company making ''what ever, where ever '' you going to produce what people will buy. Quality cost more than junk so it pretty much up to the consumer what a company produces.


----------



## frictionless (Sep 11, 2014)

Falberg Saw Co. has been making portable and floor-standing bandsaws in the USA for 14 years. We're building a new website that should be up in a couple of days at www.falbergsaws.com [email protected]


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would search for older U.S. made machines. If the machine was made heavy duty, it's a good chance that lasting as long as it has is testament to the quality of the tool. The most that can go bad on a used machine that hasn't otherwise been abused is bearings. Bearings on new machines can range in cost from a couple of dollars to close to $100 each. The better the quality, the higher the cost. Old machines had very good quality. As machines became more costly over the years, the parts that suffered the most by the bean counters, were the bearings; easy to replace without any change to the original design. The second thing that affected quality on new machines was the fasteners. Knocking a penny or two off each nut or bolt could save the company money, while lowering the overall quality (failure). Many have bought "made-in China" machines, took them apart and replaced sub-standard parts, like fasteners, belts, bearings and were rewarded with a higher quality machine.

The situation is not lost. Chinese tools are getting better (they have the ability). The Chinese are very cost conscious. They will give you anything you want at any price you want to pay and nothing more. If you want quality, no matter what country makes it, it will always be "you get what you pay for".


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I went through my shop awhile back and was surprised at how many tools and machines are American Made but many of them are vintage or older and purchased 20 years ago. But I have a Taiwanese drill press from the 70's (Jet) that is going strong.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have several Milwaukee drills, drivers, saw and various other 14.4V and 18V tools, most of which were made in Brookfield, WI, Germany of the Czech republic, none say China, but they're all between 5 and 20 years old too.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

OK thanks for the responses. After a few days of research I know that my wife wants a dust collector, scroll saw, table saw, router and drill press. Budget is $2000.

I like the Delta 36-725 even better after reading Tinman's review

I need brand recommendations for the other tools that will be purchased in the next 2-3 weeks so my wife can expand a home business for rustic looking items. We have Lowes and HD credit cards, but can muster some cash if necessary for a CL deal.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

For a scroll saw, look for a used DeWalt DW788 (Type 1) ... they occasionally pop up on CraigsList.

The DW788 Type 1 saws were made in Canada, and have a terrific service record. I bought one (with stand and light) this summer for $250.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

OK so coming from someone who has actually BEEN to both Taiwan and Mainland China (several times) in the last 3 years, Taiwan and China should not be lumped together in any way, shape or form, but its a very convoluted situation. I liken it to Chechnya being independent of Russia, and Russia not recognizing that, & therefore going to war about it (Which China has VOWED to do if Taiwan insists upon its official independence)

- although Taiwan (known officially as "Republic of China", just look at Taiwan's wikipedia, they are in a really F'd up situation over there) is essentially a free nation, due to China's OVERWHELMING influence in the global economy, they hold a ton of power and will not allow Taiwan to declare its independence - they block them from sitting on UN council, and Taiwan can't even compete in the Olympics as "Taiwan" but only as "Chinese Taipei". China is too proud to admit a defeat in this matter.

Politics aside, Taiwan is very much its own nation. Taiwan has a HUGE high-tech manufacturing infrastructure, they are a democratic nation with a real president and freedom of the press vs the government controlled People's Republic of China. You will still be jailed (& probably beaten) for badmouthing "Chairman Mao" to this day in China. You can't just start a business there. It all has to be gov't approved. Bidding for jobs & contracts all goes through gov't offices, which are VASTLY corrupt. The local chinese newspapers really show how corrupt their politicians are. It's like here, we talk all day about how our politicians are corrupt, but to the world, we wouldnt express that in such a way-we want to appear unified.
-sorry for the rant

That being said, if you want a low cost tool not made in CN, buy used on CL (tons of good, older tools out there, Bosch, Makita, etc) or save your money and get a Festool.

Online reviews are your friend, and as far as getting a quality tool, listen to those who have used them and make your own judgements. There is still a huge range of quality (or lack thereof) coming out of China, so some good stuff is made there, albeit not the majority of their stuff.

I'm not even sure what power tools are made in Taiwan, if any.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Joseph, nice to hear your perspective on Taiwan. I may have to reconsider my Taiwan product embargo.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Joseph, nice to hear your perspective on Taiwan. I may have to reconsider my Taiwan product embargo.
> 
> - Manitario


Agreeing with what Joseph pointed out. There's decades of political strife between the China (People's Republic of China) and Taiwan (Republic of China) since WW2. That can be a length topic, and LJ isn't the right place to discuss it. I also want to highlight is that Taiwan's form of government today is official a constitutional republic with democratic elections like the US (also a constitutional republic with democratic elections).

One industry where Taiwan is a manufacturing leader is semiconductor fabrication, with many of their products well adopted globally in America.

FWIW, I'll also add that if you ever ask a Taiwanese person what their nationality is, they will say Taiwanese, NOT Chinese. Don't correct them and call them Chinese ;-)


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Joseph wrote a much more in-depth and eloquent version of what I was trying to write.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

Funny that my PUMA 60 gallon air compressor has an American flag on the tank, but the booklet states the other parts are not made in China, they are made in Taiwan.

Festool is considered tool heaven by most so it's rarely attainable. The tool she will be using the most is the scroll saw and dust collector.

This "Fine wood working" tool guide I picked up yesterday is good, but scroll saws are not mentioned.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Hawk woodworking tools are made in Kansas, 30 miles from my house.
http://www.hawkwoodworkingtools.com/
Scroll saw is very good. Router table VERY heavy steel.

BTW Delta announced that the mfgr of the Unisaw will be moved totally of shore.
But of course you already know that Delta is owned by a Chinese company.

The old Unisaw factory is now an import warehouse.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I bought an ancient ('40s) table saw made of cast iron with a dead flat (well, technically, within .004") table for $200. You just have to look around. I have a different take on buying Chinese. I work in the defense industry, and the Chinese are after our every resource and capability. I will not knowingly buy a product made in China, since every dollar spent is paying for them to buy our technology from some unsuspecting resource, or from a traitor willing to sell it. Some may not agree. That's their call. But you have my position to consider.

The problem, which seems to be insurmountable, is that the infrastructure, once sent offshore, is cost-prohibitive to re-shore, with a few exceptions. At some point, a massive bullet may have to be bitten, for national security.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> BTW Delta announced that the mfgr of the Unisaw will be moved totally of shore.
> But of course you already know that Delta is owned by a Chinese company.
> 
> The old Unisaw factory is now an import warehouse.
> ...


It's been off-shore since the early 2000's I think, been awhile. Currently they import the parts from Taiwan and assemble them in South Carolina. They are owned by the Taiwan company Chang Type.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Good points Joseph. I've been to China a couple times myself on business but never to Taiwan. I always tell people when the ask that the Chinese government is more of a big business than anything these days. They may have been a pure Communist government 30 years ago but its different now. Homer Simpson put it best when he said "You guys are commies? Why do I see rudimentary free markets here?"


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Since it is difficult to buy strictly U.S. made woodworking tools the final decision must be made on quality and, more important, customer service!
I have heard, not to mention any company names, that their tools are good to very good but their customer service is poor to non-existant!

I know several jocks that buy only from Harbor Freight because the initial investment is low enough to replace the tool several times over and have a new tool to use, i.e. similar to a warranty exchange.

Things have changed not only in this market but also "consumer electronics" in that almost all of these products are disposable versus repareable. Many many years ago I worked in a TV&Radio repair shop that started operation in 1947 but had to close it's doors in the 1980's because of less and less repairable items.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

> Since it is difficult to buy strictly U.S. made woodworking tools the final decision must be made on quality and, more important, customer service!
> 
> .......Things have changed not only in this market but also "consumer electronics" in that almost all of these products are disposable versus repareable. Many many years ago I worked in a TV&Radio repair shop that started operation in 1947 but had to close it s doors in the 1980 s because of less and less repairable items.
> - oldnovice


I had an old RCA from the 70s that lasted for 25 years, now I'm lucky if an LED-lcd tv to last 5 years. Nothing has screws anymore just sealed plastic to toss and replace.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Buy the best that you can afford, with the features and quality that you want regardless of where it is made. I wouldn't get too hung up on all American made woodworking machinery, since it is fast becoming a thing of the past. In the current global economy, if we wait for all American made woodworking machines, we might be waiting a long time. I buy American whenever I can on all things, but sometimes it just isn't possible or financially practical. I have bought a Grizzly TS, Jointer and Spindle sander and am very happy with all three. They do what I need done, and were very good values with low cost of ownership so far. Work safely and have fun.


----------



## Oldsaxon (Jul 17, 2013)

You can buy American quality from Germany or Chinese quality from China. Decide what you can afford and then remember why that is next time you go to the polls to elect a government that let capitalism kill your economy.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Part of the this issue is our, the consumer's, problem because we always want more for less and if we don't like it, we can throw it away because, after all we paid less! And, complain about the poor quality item we bought!


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

general of Canada has two lines , general international(made out of country) and general (made in Canada). well made and long lasting. but I have purchased both north American and overseas products, they are all heavy duty tools though, I don't purchase any shop tools made for "light use" all industrial grade. they have all served me well.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> general of Canada has two lines , general international(made out of country) and general (made in Canada). well made and long lasting.


I wish General tools *were* still made in Canada. They shut down their Canadian factory two years ago (see: http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/47791/general-consolidates-operations-closes-its-canadian-factory )


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

uh-oh!


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

> Part of the this issue is our, the consumer s, problem because we always want more for less and if we don t like it, we can throw it away because, after all we paid less! And, complain about the poor quality item we bought!
> 
> - oldnovice


Finally someone looked at the root of the problem.

Having said that, with a $2000 budget and the list of machines you want, you will have to buy most if not everything used, if it should be non-China.

But it's often worth the trouble, I drove over 200 miles to pick up an old restored Atlas 15" Drill Press, which I got for $250. Wonderful drill press!

Here is a helpful link to a site that let's you search craigslist ads in several locations:
http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

1. This thread has made me not want to buy chinese.

2. Here is a good site. Not sure about power tools, but tools in general. Harry Epstein All tools have a country of origin on this site. Not many are Chinese. Lots of free world countries including yours truly.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That site seems fairly informative on hand tools, power tools are a whole other animal. The complexity of hundreds of different parts, assembly lines to put them together and labor to perform the assembly adds up pretty quick. A pair of pliers with two parts (maybe three if the rivet is not integrated into one half), then dipped handles requires so few manual operations, the higher cost of US labor is far easier to justify.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I have Taiwan made power tool in my shop and I like the quality. Just worth it.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

> I have Taiwan made power tool in my shop and I like the quality. Just worth it.
> 
> - Fishinbo


It seems the outsourcing is going everywhere, including Taiwan for many years. I am going to get a Festool FS 55 REQ next month, Germans seem serious about their products and haven't outsourced the manufacturing. I am willing to pay more money for companies that take pride in their workforce, I just wish America would do the same.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I just wish America would do the same.
> 
> - Travis


But, but, but… capitalism!!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

My Delta jointer was made in Brazil, not sure if that makes it better or worse than one made in Taiwan? Knowing that it's not for sale a guy made me an offer based on that alone.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

It's interesting that we have sooooo many American woodworkers that want to sell their creations but they don't want to buy/demand American made tools.

I understand capitalism, but where is the pride?

If a moderator wants to close it, I am dropping out of this thread that I started.
I will just drift back into the shadows.


----------



## Paulvm (Feb 12, 2019)

Now more than ever this is more important we find and source tools not made in Communist China. Need a effort from the community to get manufactures to move factories out of Communist China and stop doing any business there.


----------



## RobbyJoe (Mar 30, 2020)

I wouldn't discount a tool just because it's made in China if your concern is quality. Most American companies that have their tools manufactured in China set their own quality standards, and some are actually very good. I've had good experience with Grizzly tools and most of my Dewalt stuff. Both those brands are far above the Harbor Freight level tools that many think of when they think of "Made in China". Stick with a solid American company who offers a good warranty. Also, don't assume that any big power tool is ready to cut accurately right out of the box. Often, spending a little time to check and adjust the guides/stops/fences etc. will alleviate any problems before they frustrate you.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I recently bought a machine with computer control from China. I fired it up, there was a corona discharge and the thing died. This probably belongs in the joke thread. :^D


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Learning to recognize machine quality is part of the process of going from a noob to a woodworking master. If you are going to rely on the opinions on this site, you should look at the projects of the person offering advice.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Learning to recognize machine quality is part of the process of going from a noob to a woodworking master. If you are going to rely on the opinions on this site, you should look at the projects of the person offering advice.
> 
> - Phil32


Great advice.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I didn't see the link of Still made in America, so I'll drop it right here.

Well ok, down below too.

I don't think they near touch on the hand tool makers for woodworking hand tools. Google, Breese planes, Mark Bickford, and his remarkable hollows, and rounds. Rainey, and his DAED toolworks, Tico Voight and his shooting boards. There is a huge list, not on the list, but deduct BCTW, now Taichinese or something…

We've lost some through the years, but we aren't as sad as some think. Some of them DO require more $$$$$$ than some of the Chinese stuff, so it's often a choice.

Manitario, I tip my hat to you Sir. I try to follow your lead there, but sometimes, especially on a one use throw away tool, it's really hard to do. I'm trying to be better, and fully support my local, so that I may have a local, but they even sell the dreaded Import stuff.

http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/tools.html


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

> It seems the outsourcing is going everywhere, including Taiwan for many years. I am going to get a Festool FS 55 REQ next month, Germans seem serious about their products and haven t outsourced the manufacturing. I am willing to pay more money for companies that take pride in their workforce, I just wish America would do the same.
> 
> - Big_T


Festool is a German company and you are probably right about them being serious about their tools. However, not everything they sell is built in Germany. It says it right here on the Wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festool


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

There's always the Northfield machinery.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hilti makes a lot of tools in Europe the only thing they don't make many tools for woodworking.


----------



## Quadrophenia (Jan 21, 2020)

I am glad to see Paul's renewal of this thread. With the current circumstances of the world, I hope that I am not the only one who is MUCH more likely to base their purchases on where items are made. My question mark is no longer whether "China made tool x" has the quality I want. My decision making process is now "which tool am I buying from the ones NOT made there".


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Delta is assembling their tools in South Carolina right now. Quality seems to be about two steps below Harbor Freight. Don't blame their imported parts for missing parts, wrong hardware, and zero customer service. I wish it were not true as by feature and specs, I would have bought their drill press and a Unisaw. Instead, I bought a used drill and saving for a Powermatic saw. I decided on the Laguna band saw and it looks like unless I find good used, a DeWalt planer. Both made in Mainland China.

Some of the old traditional brands make their industrial machines here. Taiwan tends to have better process control, but mainland CAN make anything to any level required. Blame is equal to the OEM and the brand selling it. I want to buy the best tool that I can afford ( can't afford a Festool/SawStop made in China in the same factory as Grizzly). That rewards the maker of the best tool for the money. I bought Japanese cars because US cars were total crap. Eventually some got better and I actually bought a Chevy, though it is not as good as the 20 year old Honda it replaced.

I would encourage anyone really serious about well made domestic tools to buy one of the many empty factories and start building tools. I would not be surprised if many of the"traditional" brands woudl not OEM them if you could prove quality, features, and cost. Would we pay a premium for made in USA? Would assurance of quality be the deciding factor? Or would we buy on price anyway? I am surprised not more is made in Mexico. Maybe their emissions laws are catching up.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Follow the money. You're not going to get quality at cheap prices. Tool companies are making what the majority of consumers have voted for with their pocket book.

How many time have you seen *" I'm just a hobbyist so I don't want to spend a lot." *

It;s kind of like the guy that ask you build high quality custom cabinets for below what they can buy factory cabinet at Home Depot. How many real in cabinets makers business is going to are going too do that.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

There is a consumer grade, an industrial grade and a light industrial grade of power tool. One cannot compare consumer to light industrial; think Dewalt planer to Grizzly planer. They are both made in China, but one is better than the other. You get what you pay for (most of the time). When I buy a machine, I look for potential for improvement. Some have bought Harbor Freight, tore it down and rebuilt it using quality parts (bearings, nuts, bolts, belts, etc) and ended up with a machine that compares to one costing 4X more. Although most of my machinery is made in America (vintage), I sometimes need a new machine that happens to be made in China. If I see it as "basically" descent, I will rebuild it. I have the time (retired) and have the skill to build up machines (complete machine shop). Off course not everyone has the time or ability to do this. The trouble with the China/USA relationship is China will make anything to any quality standard required by the USA customer. The name of the game is less cost and more profit for the USA importer. I'm certain China could build a Rolls Royce with quality the same or better than the original, but it would cost you. Not only China, but every industrialized country is capable of building quality. It's just a matter of cost.
P.S. The cost of the Chinese Rolls would be less than the British made one.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

"P.S. The cost of the Chinese Rolls would be less than the British made one."

I agree, labor costs being what they are. Sometimes I think about the stories you hear about Chinese Children working 90 hour weeks, poor conditions. It's then I would keep saving for the English Rolls….


----------

